# Golf balls for high handicappers



## Francisceo (Apr 14, 2014)

.... as per the title. Need to buy another set of balls and wondered what your thoughts were on good balls (make and model) for high handicappers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 14, 2014)

Any ball you fell comfortable with but you can't go wrong with AD333 :thup:


----------



## c1973 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wilson DX2 and Bridgestone e6 are pretty decent balls for the price.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 14, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Wilson DX2 and Bridgestone e6 are pretty decent balls for the price.
		
Click to expand...

As I received the dx2 for GM I've been using them over the ad333 and can't recommend them enough as a great all round ball and a great price.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Apr 14, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Wilson DX2 and Bridgestone e6 are pretty decent balls for the price.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Also, I picked up a dozen Taylormade XP from Sports Direct for under a tenner recently, and I found them pretty decent.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2014)

Any that are round, you are happy to look down at and don't mind losing. Might sound like a smart answer but in my experience it's true. 

Pick a brand you have confidence in and you'll tend to feel happier using it. 

These bright evenings are a good opportunity to get out on the course a have a quick look in the catchment areas of the course. Especially useful if like my club they place the weekend pins on a Friday morning. Dander at leisure around the course and you can take note of pin positions if you are entering the weekend comp. Spend a wee bit of time in areas of thicker rough such as around the 200 yard mark of the fairway. Rough to the sides or back of greens and any known danger zones. Can easily return with a few dozen balls of various brands and conditions and stock up for free while getting a wee bit more exercise. A great way to try out a range of different balls.

I have a box of about 3 dozen Pro V1's various qualities from one hit wonders to grade B. All more than playable.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			Any that are round, you are happy to look down at and don't mind losing. Might sound like a smart answer but in my experience it's true. 

Pick a brand you have confidence in and you'll tend to feel happier using it. 

These bright evenings are a good opportunity to get out on the course a have a quick look in the catchment areas of the course. Especially useful if like my club they place the weekend pins on a Friday morning. Dander at leisure around the course and you can take note of pin positions if you are entering the weekend comp. Spend a wee bit of time in areas of thicker rough such as around the 200 yard mark of the fairway. Rough to the sides or back of greens and any known danger zones. Can easily return with a few dozen balls of various brands and conditions and stock up for free while getting a wee bit more exercise. A great way to try out a range of different balls.

I have a box of about 3 dozen Pro V1's various qualities from one hit wonders to grade B. All more than playable.
		
Click to expand...

I know that at my level (23) any ball could be used. And it's all in my head, but I like to use premium balls. Haven't lost a ball in 6 rounds. Unfortunately, the main purpose of the premium balls (spin) is lost on me as it's my short game that ruins my round! I'm a fan of nike rzn. But used the nike pd soft balls prior to them and always found them good value.


----------



## matt71 (Apr 14, 2014)

The nike rzn is a quality ball using the black version at the moment I got free with my subscription ! When I am not using that I do like srixon and titliest solo's!


pro v 1's are a waste with me and intend to lose them anyway lol


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 14, 2014)

Just get any premium balls on sale, the web sites will be selling them.  As at your standard (no offence intended as I am exactly the same level) you will not be able to tell the difference in a blind test, especially between balls at roughly the same price point. But if you fancy premium balls then go for it, I do. But in my heart of hearts I know they are making a minimal difference.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 14, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I know that at my level (23) any ball could be used. And it's all in my head, but I like to use premium balls. Haven't lost a ball in 6 rounds. Unfortunately, the main purpose of the premium balls (spin) is lost on me as it's my short game that ruins my round! I'm a fan of nike rzn. But used the nike pd soft balls prior to them and always found them good value.
		
Click to expand...

If you want cheap premium level balls then check out the DP1. My previous response would have been Wilson FG Tour blemish but supply seems to have dried up. You should also consider some of the pearl grades options on ebay. Things like the Srixon Trispeed are great value. 

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-12-pack-dp1-golf-balls-875017?colcode=87501701


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2014)

palindromicbob said:



			If you want cheap premium level balls then check out the DP1. My previous response would have been Wilson FG Tour blemish but supply seems to have dried up. You should also consider some of the pearl grades options on ebay. Things like the Srixon Trispeed are great value. 

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-12-pack-dp1-golf-balls-875017?colcode=87501701

Click to expand...

I was one of the fortunate ones that used golfbuyitonline. I was getting the las test rzn at Â£13 for 12. Am stocked for up to my eyeballs.


----------



## Delh1982 (Apr 15, 2014)

Currently using the ws dx2 and they are a nice golf ball


----------



## Francisceo (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks guys. i'll give the dx2 and nike a go....


----------



## Coatsy79 (Apr 15, 2014)

As a high (probably) handicapper myself I can recommend DX2's, TM burners and not to forget the Mizuno D201, it's a fantastic ball straight as an arrow and seems to last a while too (although not as soft feeling as he DX2)


----------



## Sirmol (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm a high handicapper and love the mizuno d201's - plus i have shopped around and in different places managed to get them for between Â£10 - Â£13 so well priced i feel.


----------



## beau d. (Apr 15, 2014)

Something that hasn't been mentioned is, that is if you trust the process, is ball fitting. You don't have to go into a store and get wired up as it can often be done on the major suppliers website. I mention this as let's say you hit a particular bad shot, help in the form of the right ball is out there. So perhaps consider choosing a supplier, going on there site, put your stats in and see what it comes up with, who knows it may knock a couple of shots off a round which would be a massive plus.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 15, 2014)

Not sure where you are but Windmill Golf Academy and range near Bristol (Between J18 and 19 of M4) does regular ball fittings.  Last week was Bridgestone and Wednesday 16 Apr is Srixon.  Check website for details and booking.  You even get a free glove with every dozen balls ordered!

i have no professional link to this range, just use it and have lessons there


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2014)

I would try Callaway supersoft, I played a few round over the winter with them and they were a great ball, softest ive ever putted with.
I told my mate about them and he had played a few holes with it and was so impressed went out a got 2 boxes.


----------



## Hallsy (Apr 15, 2014)

The Bridgestone Fixx isnt a bad ball. Long and straight and doesnt mark up easily. Can be found for a good price as well.


----------



## Hallsy (Apr 15, 2014)

Neilds said:



			Not sure where you are but Windmill Golf Academy and range near Bristol (Between J18 and 19 of M4) does regular ball fittings.  Last week was Bridgestone and Wednesday 16 Apr is Srixon.  Check website for details and booking.  You even get a free glove with every dozen balls ordered!

i have no professional link to this range, just use it and have lessons there
		
Click to expand...

I visisted there a month or so ago. I was impressed with the setup with the seperate chipping green etc.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 15, 2014)

I picked up a dozen AD333s from ebay for 7 quid and am getting on with them quite well - would buy them again.

I do fancy giving the Solos a go too.


----------



## Scrindle (Apr 15, 2014)

I use anything that's given to me for free, occasionally sets of Wilson DX2 or Srixon AD333 from AG (when they're on offer like the 3 for 2 deal a few months back), but, more often than not, I go on the Bay or Amazon and buy boxes of lake balls for the types of ball I want to play.

Would rather pay Â£0.40 a ball for pearl/a grade AD333s than Â£1.50 a ball, for instance.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Apr 15, 2014)

When I first started I bought premium balls. I once lost 9 in a round and soon realised I might as well stand on the first tee and hand them out. Our course in winter is incredibly boggy and hugely leaf strewn and you can lose a ball on a fairway.
I was soon advised by the old guard to play cheaper balls and did - and still do.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Assorted-Flite-Grade-Golf-Balls/dp/B000ZLSMWM/ref=pd_cp_sg_2
ill never forget the day I walked in with the same ball I started with :lol:


----------



## Doh (Apr 15, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I would try Callaway supersoft, I played a few round over the winter with them and they were a great ball, softest ive ever putted with.
I told my mate about them and he had played a few holes with it and was so impressed went out a got 2 boxes.
		
Click to expand...



I will 2nd this I have bought 3dozen of these after trying them out, great ball and cheap-ish.


----------



## SVB (Apr 15, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			I use anything that's given to me for free, occasionally sets of Wilson DX2 or Srixon AD333 from AG (when they're on offer like the 3 for 2 deal a few months back), but, more often than not, I go on the Bay or Amazon and buy boxes of lake balls for the types of ball I want to play.

Would rather pay Â£0.40 a ball for pearl/a grade AD333s than Â£1.50 a ball, for instance.
		
Click to expand...


What Scrindle said.  I choose to play pro v1x but always buy Grade A from eBay rather than new.  Not had a duff experience yet from a range of sellers.

Simon


----------



## RGDave (Apr 15, 2014)

Srixon Distance.  Â£16 for 2 dozen.  Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## lex! (Apr 15, 2014)

Wilson Ultra from Sports Direct. Can buy a big box for Â£9.


----------



## rob_golf1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Im all for the Srixon Soft Feel here. I'm off 21 and have started using these having used them at the back end of last year. Before I was playing the Bridgestone e6's, but I had a brief conversation with my pro, and based on my swing speed he recommended the Srixon Soft Feel's. I have LOVED using them since. I'm able to control the ball a lot more with these and have since scored my PB. I think they retail for around Â£15 a box, but you can bid on loads of them on eBay, Amazon etc....


----------



## el marko (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally think the Wilson DX2 is the best ball but some may find it too soft.

Also the AD333 is the obvious choice


----------



## malek988 (Jun 25, 2014)

im currently using wilson ultra and srixon distance, all for under a tenner, and perform surprisingly well, i lose 5 balls minimum per round so had to stop using my prefered x2hot, as the cost of me losing them was getting out of hand


----------



## davie24 (Jun 25, 2014)

I tend to buy used balls found on a couple local courses from a guy I found via gumtree.
Most recent buy was 30 hardly used AD333 for the sum of Â£3.00.Some had the previous owners markings,but at that price who cares.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 25, 2014)

And you could also try some (near) premium Lake Balls.

Pearls (or even 'A') are pretty hard to tell from new in most cases (except maybe someone's mark) and the price is normally about the same as any of the dozens of 'value' ones.

If you find a reliable supplier, they can be great - I purchase from a local one that I can collect from as postage detracts from the 'value'.


----------



## 6inchcup (Jun 25, 2014)

Francisceo said:



			.... as per the title. Need to buy another set of balls and wondered what your thoughts were on good balls (make and model) for high handicappers.
		
Click to expand...

what is a set of golf balls? go for cheap brands till you get more confidence as you will lose them at a rate of knots.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just bought 25 nike vapors from ebay for 8.95, perfect for losing this summer


----------



## gripitripit (Jun 26, 2014)

Bridgestone xFIXx are Â£10 a doz in Snainton Golf at moment. 
I m after new balls to...and these look decent. Also looking at Pinnacle as an option. Any opinion on these?


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 26, 2014)

gripitripit said:



			Bridgestone xFIXx are Â£10 a doz in Snainton Golf at moment. 
I m after new balls to...and these look decent. Also looking at Pinnacle as an option. Any opinion on these?
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind a pinnicle in the winter quite hard mind but not dunlop hard if you see what I mean

The xFixx is a good ball too


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 26, 2014)

TaylorMade Superdeep are the ball of choice for me at the moment, Â£15 a dozen or slightly cheaper on ebay/gumtree. Great ball, shame about the name of it.


----------



## lex! (Jun 26, 2014)

I would also be interested to know what others think about the Pinnacle Gold. I like using these too and they are inexpensive to buy.


----------



## JCW (Jun 26, 2014)

Molitor , great ball , cheap and hard , no worries losing them , if not its srixon ad333


----------

